# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: طریقه ساخت فرم نظرسنجی برای وب سایت

## arsana

سلام دوستان
من یه وب سایت دارم(پروژه دانشجویی)میخوام یه فرم نظرسنجی براش بذارم البته باphp ولی باphp کار نکردم خواهش میکنم اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه خیلی ضروریه فردا باید تحویل استاد بدم

----------


## zoghal

دوست عزیز موضوع شما به کیک پی اچ پی ربطی نداره در بخش مربوطه تاپیک بزنید. لطفا

----------

